# 93 Maxima cold engine problem...



## Guest (Aug 6, 2003)

What could be the possibilities/reason why a 1993 Nissan Maxima
will NOT start in the morning but WILL start in the afternoon or evening time and run just perfectly?

here's what has been checked so far for this problem:
battery
alternator
starter
fuel injectors
power transistor

A temperature sensory has been suggested...if anyone has any other suggestions or comments please say so here, this problem is driving me INSANE!  

thanks in advance...


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

starters are known for not starting with cold weather when they are worn out.......so are batteries


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

My bosses Camry was doing the same thing. He had an idle air control valve replaced and that fixed it. It would start O.K. if he part throttled it, otherwise it would flood (because he would crank and crank and...) which resulted in a tow to the dealer. My guess was a temp sensor but I was wrong.


----------

